# First Drive: 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our first drive of the Q7 4.2 left us impressed that this newest Audi had plenty going for it- gobs of power, loads of torque, and a throaty exhaust to name but a few. The $50,000 entry price, while sharp for what you get, is still a lot of coin. And that’s before the thirsty V8 drains what was left in your wallet. Fortunately, the Q7 is a family, and for the US market the 4.2-liter model will be joined by a 3.6-liter sister.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 quattro ([email protected])*

"starting at just a tick under $40K..."
Is the pricing official yet? So does that mean $39,990?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 quattro (QUATTR0)*

That pricing is not official. It's a rumor we heard from a reliable source, though subject to change even if it was correct at time of telling. We think it's a good guesstimate though.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 quattro ([email protected])*

Thanks George! 
Any word on the 3.0 TDI?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 quattro (QUATTR0)*

Yes. We'll have a review of that in about two weeks. I got to drive it. VERY nice. As for USA, possibly in 2008.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 quattro ([email protected])*

Fascinating article, can't wait to see one in person.


----------

